# New treat safe for hedgie?



## valp162 (Nov 14, 2013)

Hello everyone!  
So I know my little girl is pretty picky with food and so far doesn't like any fresh fruit or veggies other then spinach and blueberries so I though i'd try looking for other treats and fruit and veggie based food for her at the pet store. I found freezer dried bits or strawberries which she likes and also found these apple bacon flavors small dog treat!! It sounded so good even to me that I though I'd get some and check the ingredients at home. Here are the ingredients:

-sweet potatoes, oatmeal, ground brown rice, tapioca starch, vegetable glycerin, ground potatoes, brown sugar, canola oil, bacon, ground oats, apples, gelatin, salt, natural bacon flavor, phosphoris acid, sorbic acid, mixed tocopherols, rosemary extract.

Is it safe for my little one?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Yup, they look like they'd be fine to try! If you're looking at dog & cat treats, these are some ones I tried with Lily - http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/12-diet-nutrition/10708-cat-dog-treats-safe-hedgies.html If she likes meat & you're trying to encourage her to eat fruits/veggies, I was able to get Lily to eat just about any fruit or veggie baby food as long as it was mixed with chicken or turkey baby food. Meat made a pretty good bribe with her. :lol:


----------



## Shaddybear (Apr 9, 2014)

I also suggest baby food  found out last nite that my hog loves him some sweet potato baby food!! I have tried any other flavors yet, since I've only had him not even a month yet. He also likes cut up baby carrots and the leaves off a celery stalk, but not the actual piece of celery lol
I've also heard that baby food meat sticks are a good treat as well, in case u were looking for different things to try since she's picky


----------

